# DMX512 over UTP?



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My first DMX job and it's just growing like wildfire. Is using category 5 RJ45 compliant with the DMX512 standard? I see DMX equipment with RJ45 connectivity.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dmx operates at 110 ohm and cat5e is 100 ohm. I own a production company and we do it all the time for runs over 25'. I actually bought some neutrik connectors and made couplers. Will post links to the parts.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I make mine up using these parts because it gives you an inline coupler or a coupler than can attach directly to the light since the XLR's aren't panel connectors, they actually have a tongue that can attach to a jack on the light, console, ART-NET interface, etc.


Housing: http://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-na-housing-d-shape-adapter-module-housing--092-2244

Male Connector: http://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nm3md-b-xlr-male-adapter-module-d-shape-black--092-2232

Female Connector: http://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nm3fd-b-xlr-female-adapter-module-d-shape-black--092-2230

RJ-45 Connector: http://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-ne8fdv-y110-ethercon-rj45-receptacle-idc-110-d--092-185


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes indeed it can be done. It's what we do for all our DMX installs


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I am seeing some equipment that has on-board RJ45 connectors.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...gleBaseChild&gclid=CKTImYrImLwCFUpk7Aod-DsAyw


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

While dmx universes CAN be split, I try to avoid splitting them unless needed which is what that will do.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Also, I would avoid using no name DMX. Stick with known names such as elation, chauvet, high end systems, Martin, etc.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The ones with RJ45 connectors could be converters from ARTNET to DMX. Or it's possible for some strange reason it's a Chinese device just using RJ45 instead of 3pin or 5pin connectors. Also as far as splitting or branching DMX, you should always use an opto splitter or an electronics device to split it. Never just use wire nuts or splice DMX to split it


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought that generally you want to daisy chain them


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Is this info incorrect?

http://interactive-online.com/support/knowledgebase/42-dmx-512/117-dmx-512-connector-pinouts


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The daisy chaining is done in device, the fixture you purchase usually has DMX in and DMX out. Those pinouts are correct. 

You wouldn't for example if you wanted to have DMX at multiple points in a venue want to run your cat5 DMX to a junction box then continue on the run to another junction box point and just splice the wires together with wirenuts at the box. You would homerun DMX to each location you want it at to a splitter device or the fixture would be used to daisy chain from fixture to fixture


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Basically I have (3) DMX locations, I was planning on home runs to each location and then daisy-chain the fixtures at each location, I will be putting them all on the same universe. 25 fixtures (mostly RGB LED tape light) there will be a scanner and a spotlight. Could you recommend a controller that is IP and possibly RS232 controllable?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Basically I have (3) DMX locations, I was planning on home runs to each location and then daisy-chain the fixtures at each location, I will be putting them all on the same universe. 25 fixtures (mostly RGB LED tape light) there will be a scanner and a spotlight. Could you recommend a controller that is IP and possibly RS232 controllable?


 I use equipment from ENTTECH however that's a bit on the larger scale. When I'm in the office I'll see what I can find for your setup. I actually use addressable LED lighting strips to light our office and synchronize it with music. Each LED is a pixel and you can do some crazy stuff. I'll take some videos. In that case we're using a device that connects as a network device and decodes ARTNET and drives the LED strips.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Edrick said:


> I actually use addressable LED lighting strips to light our office and synchronize it with music. Each LED is a pixel and you can do some crazy stuff. I'll take some videos. In that case we're using a device that connects as a network device and decodes ARTNET and drives the LED strips.



No kidding, I bet you run out of 512 addresses in a hurry. How many universes would it take tor run 65 feet of that?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

so as I understand it, I can do several home runs but I will need a hub at the controller to distribute the DMX 512 control signal. Having been burned really hard recently on a russound system that I installed that was locking up because of noise transferred from Romax to the cat 5 control wires, I'm highly considering useing shielded cat 5 with a drain. Do you think that will help?


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Shielded is a very good idea due to the amount of energy in a lighting system.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I would just so it to save you any trouble the cost of running shielded for that is nominal compared to if you don't and have issues


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Ho-lee-crap, cat5 STP is pricey, $181/k


----------

